# Removing URLs from Yahoo and Bing



## BadgerBoy (Feb 12, 2006)

I've used Google's URL Removal Tool to delete my personal information and old web pages from caches.

I've been looking for a similar tool for Yahoo, but discovered that Bing's Webmaster Tools are now controlling Yahoo. 

But Bing's URL Block tool seems to have changed, disappeared, or is too arcane for me to understand how to use it.

I'd be interested in similar tools for other search engines like Lycos, Dogpile, Ask and any others that folks may know of.

Any tips or suggestions there?

Thanks in advance to any help anyone can give.


----------



## kilonox (Dec 3, 2010)

Hey BadgerBoy,

I believe this is what you are after http://www.bing.com/webmaster/help/.../


----------

